# Mälardalen - the largest metro area in Sweden



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Let's move on further and visit Sigtuna. 
Sigtuna is a locality situated in Sigtuna Municipality, Stockholm County, Sweden with 8.444 inhabitants in 2010. It is the namesake of the municipality even though the seat is in Märsta.
Sigtuna is, despite its small population, for historical reasons often still referred to as a city. Statistics Sweden, however, only counts localities with more than 10.000 inhabitants as cities.
Although less significant today, Sigtuna has an important place in Sweden's early history. It is the oldest city in Sweden, having been founded in 980. The history of Sigtuna before the 11th century, as described in the Norse sagas and other early medieval sources, can be found in the article Old Sigtuna.
Sigtuna has a picturesque medieval town centre with restaurants, cafes and small shops. The old church ruins, runic stones and "Stora Gatan" (Main Street) are popular attractions for tourists especially in summertime. The small streets with the low built wooden houses lead up to several handicrafts shops and the old tiny city hall, Sigtuna Rådhus. There are restaurants and a hotel (Stadshotellet) in the town centre.
Sigtuna is situated at the bay Skarven, stretching around Upplands-Bro and a part of Lake Mälaren.
Sigtuna was founded on what was then the shore of Lake Mälaren just over 1,000 years ago. It took its name from an ancient royal estate (see Uppsala öd) several kilometers to the west (see Fornsigtuna). Various sources claim King Eric the Victorious as founder while others claim King Olof Skötkonung.
It operated as a royal and commercial centre for some 250 years, and was one of the most important cities of Sweden. During a brief period at the end of the 10th and beginning of the 11th century, Sweden's first coins were minted here. The old church built in the 13th century by the Dominican order at the monastery still remains, and has had few restorations. The Dominican monastery played an important role in the Swedish Middle Ages and produced many important Church officials. Among them, many Swedish archbishops. Many church and monastery ruins still stand, and the old city structure has not been remodeled, as happened in many Swedish cities during the 19th and 20th centuries.
In 1187 Sigtuna was attacked by Curonian, Finnish and/or Oeselian raiders. According to the archaeologist Sten Tesch, excavations have not verified the traditions of destruction of the town. Sigtuna grew and prospered, but around the year 1300 it was surpassed in significance by Stockholm and Uppsala, and remained as a small town.
Sigtuna as it looked around 1700. Engraving from Suecia antiqua et hodierna.
The current coat of arms can be traced to the city's first known seal, dating from 1311. According to a legend (possibly inspired by the city arms) Sigtuna was once the Royal seat, but this can not be confirmed. The crown may also symbolize the large royal mint which was located in the city. The coat of arms is since 1971 valid for the much larger Sigtuna Municipality.
In the late 19th century, it still only hosted about 600 people, and was the smallest city in Sweden. The city remained insignificant until the second half of the 20th century. Much of the population growth can be related to Arlanda Airport, situated some 10 km from Sigtuna.


Sigtunas hamn | Panorama by PG63, on Flickr

The City hall/Stadshuset - the smallest city hall in Sweden:


Sigtuna stadshus by Udo Schröter, on Flickr

St Olofs church ruin

St. Olof's Church was originally built around the year 1100 and it consisted of a main tower, chancel and nave. It was later extended, but the construction was probably interrupted when archbishop’s seat was moved to Gamla Uppsala in the 12th century.
St. Olof's church has been influenced by the Nidaros Cathedral in Norway, while the small tapering windows have an Anglo-Saxon style. The church is dedicated to the Norwegian viking Olaf Tryggvasson, king between 995-1000.
It is not certain by whom the church was built. Most probably it was authored by the Benedictines or local trade guild. Archaelogical excavations have revealed remains under the church, which are thought to have belonged to an even older stone church. It may have been one of the first built in Sweden.:


St Olofs kyrkoruin | Sigtuna by PG63, on Flickr


Sigtuna olofs by Udo Schröter, on Flickr

Storgatan - the main street in the city:


Storgatan, Sigtuna by Mas Tok, on Flickr


Sigtuna mainstreet by KayakHerb, on Flickr


Old wooden houses in central Sigtuna by Tusken91, on Flickr

Just behind the corner:


Sigtuna by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr

A cozy park, a promenade, places for the rest with some cafees are located just on the bank of the lake Mälaren:


Sig-106 by mpaku2, on Flickr


Sig-108 by mpaku2, on Flickr


Mälaren by SallenK, on Flickr


Mälaren wooden beach by SallenK, on Flickr

If you are very rich, you can buy a house in a cozy place:


Sig-184 by mpaku2, on Flickr


Lake Mälaren by Tusken91, on Flickr

Like in many places in Sweden, the one can see a lot of rune paintings around:


Sigtuna (12) by garylambert74, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

House by the water in Eskilstuna:


Cold summer par Kim Ledin, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more picture of Eskilstuna:


Lovely Summer Evening par H Sundholm (henriksundholm.com), sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Uppsala:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marie_schroder/7381964714/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Worm's-Eye View par Iffat K., sur Flickr


Uppsala University: Chemicum par Iffat K., sur Flickr


Main Building (Spring View) par Iffat K., sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Uppsala:


DSCF3178 by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr


DSCF3127 by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr


DSCF2987 by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr


Uppsala-100601_0086 by Jernhusen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

and _byciclandia_ of Uppsala:


A lot of bicycles by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr


CykelparkeRing by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grrlpeace/7433145628/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västerås:


Västerås Harbor par callocx, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Eric▲Nyberg, sur Flickr


_IGP7935psad par magnusandersson, sur Flickr


Västerås skyline par Enrico Viero, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Strängnäs* - a locality and the seat of Strängnäs Municipality, Södermanland County, with 33.059 inhabitants in 2013. It is located by Lake Mälaren and is the episcopal see of the Diocese of Strängnäs, a former Roman Catholic and present Lutheran Diocese, with the Strängnäs Cathedral, built 1291 as an important landmark.


Summer moved on, plate II par henrikj, sur Flickr


Strängnäs par fotografanders, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rotonen/8981460580/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rotonen/8980274631/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Eskilstuna:


Forsbron by PierrePocs, on Flickr


Tunafors Factory by PierrePocs, on Flickr


Eskilstuna Town Hall by PierrePocs, on Flickr


Klosters Kyrka by PierrePocs, on Flickr


Eskilstuna Ärna 20120124 by PierrePocs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stora torget, Uppsala:


Stora Torget by zkvrev, on Flickr


Häuser am Stora Torget, Uppsala by flöschen, on Flickr

¨
Stora Torget, Uppsala by www.pascalvossen.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjlacey/8198901257/


Stora torget by Tielma, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

simply awesome photos....thanks dj4life.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of Uppsala:


A Cathedral River by Henrik Sundholm., on Flickr


The Fyris River by Henrik Sundholm., on Flickr


The Swan Pond by Henrik Sundholm., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of *Örebro*:


NA-Borgen. by KalasMannen, on Flickr


G.O.V Lindgren & Komp. by KalasMannen, on Flickr


Rudbeckskolan. by KalasMannen, on Flickr


Örebro, Sweden by werner boehm *, on Flickr


Panorama by bjornolsson, on Flickr


Örebro Castle (Sweden) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Fyris river, Uppsala:


The Fyris River by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr

This narrow stream runs through Uppsala. It is named after Fýrisvellir, a nearby plain that existed during medieval times. If you know your Swedish history, you may recall the Battle of Fýrisvellir between Eric the Victorious and Styrbjörn the Strong in the 980s.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Soma more pictures of Uppsala:


Market Hall and Academy Mill by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr


Uppsala Town by Yiting Xu, on Flickr


Uppsala Cathedral by Yiting Xu, on Flickr


A Cathedral River by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr


A tree’s glorious moment. Uppsala, Sweden. by LebingGong.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Also Uppsala:


Explored! - Winter evening, Uppsala, Sweden by LebingGong.com, on Flickr


"Allt Ljus" at Gustavianum, Uppsala. Thick mist added to a mysterious atmosphere. by LebingGong.com, on Flickr


First snow, S:t Eriks gränd, Uppsala. by LebingGong.com, on Flickr


A cold winter afternoon, the Botanical Garden, Uppsala. by LebingGong.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Even more Uppsala:


Sunset, Fyris River by LebingGong.com, on Flickr


Uppsala Cathedral in morning sunlight, reflected by the Fyris river. by LebingGong.com, on Flickr


Stora torget, the city center of Uppsala. by LebingGong.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_7422-2 by MikaelSimm, on Flickr


Photo walk in Uppsala, Sweden by Orson the iPhone, on Flickr


Photo walk in Uppsala, Sweden by Orson the iPhone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

And a little bit more Uppsala:


Biografen Spegeln, Uppsala by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


Red bike by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Autumn in *Uppsala*:


131014 Uppsala Castle Slott (1 of 1) by grebirf, on Flickr


131024 Uppsala University Building (1 of 1) by grebirf, on Flickr


2013-09-05 12.56.02 by grebirf, on Flickr


Uppsala Sweden photo by @meetjulian  by ohboyitsjohnroy, on Flickr


2013-09-05 06.31.27 by grebirf, on Flickr


Uppsala Night by grebirf, on Flickr


131006 Uppsala Flustret Slott by grebirf, on Flickr


131021 Uppsala UKK Dom Måne (1 of 1) by grebirf, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of *Uppsala*:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Skokloster Castle* is located on Lake Mälaren between Stockholm and Uppsala. It was built in the Baroque style between 1654 and 1676 by the wealthy military commander and count Carl Gustaf Wrangel. The castle was designed mainly by architect Caspar Vogel, but other architects involved were Jean de la Vallée and Nicodemus Tessin the Elder. When Wrangel died, the castle passed into the hands of the Brahe family. In 1967 the castle and its contents were sold by the family to the Swedish government; the family still resides here but part of the estate is now run as a museum.
The castle is a monument to the Swedish Age of Greatness, a period in the middle of the 17th century when Sweden expanded to became one of the major powers in Europe. The death of Wrangel in 1676 meant that the castle was never truly completed. The Brahe family who inherited the castle after Wrangels death, had their own family castles and did not complete the interiors. Thus the large banqueting hall remains in the same condition as the builders left it in the summer of 1676, complete with their tools. Skokloster Castle is the only building in Europe with a complete 17th-century building site of equal authenticity. Some rooms in the castle are unchanged since the time when the castle was first built. Others have been preserved using the same materials and building techniques as used in the 17th century.
The interiors of the castle are considered to be especially well preserved, despite being made of original material much of which is more than 300 years old and in a building without modern heating in a cold climate. It is not known exactly why the building preserves textiles and furniture so well, but it is thought to relate to the unusually slow changes in temperature during seasons.
The other, finished, parts of the castle displays the full, sumptuous splendour of the Baroque. The castle's detailed chambers are home to remarkable collections of paintings as well as furniture, textiles and silver and glass tableware. One of the most famous paintings is the 16th century Vertumnus by Italian master Giuseppe Arcimboldo. It pictures the face of Holy roman emperor Rudolf II as the roman god of the seasons using fruits and vegetables. The painting was taken as war booty in Prague in the 17th century.


Skokloster par ljbrev_y, sur Flickr


DSC_0429 par a1bb8cae4ef0550e812ccc4b056cd641, sur Flickr


Skokloster par henrikhansen1, sur Flickr


Skokloster (Sigtuna - Sweden), 2013 August 977 par tango-, sur Flickr


The God of War par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr


The King's Hall par Sven Rudolf Jan, sur Flickr


Hall of the Ghost Horse par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr


Skokloster Hallway par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala*:


The Swan Pond par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more pictures of Uppsala:


Uppsala par maximebaudette, sur Flickr


Uppsala par maximebaudette, sur Flickr


Uppsala par maximebaudette, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more pictures of *Uppsala*:


Cyklar par afeman, sur Flickr


Smokers par afeman, sur Flickr


Monk Street Crossing par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr


Iceland Bridge par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr


Volvo PV par afeman, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of *Uppsala*:


Kung Carl Gustaf par afeman, sur Flickr


Cyklar par afeman, sur Flickr


UKK i skymning par afeman, sur Flickr


Uppsala Universitet par afeman, sur Flickr


Uppsala Domkyrka par afeman, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala*:


Uppsalas Domkyrka in the morning par i.love.uppsala.foto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gripsholm Castle & Mariefred*:


Gripsholm Castle & Mariefred, Sweden, from the air par Gösta Knochenhauer, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala*:


Abschied von Uppsala par ria05, sur Flickr


Foggy towers par i.love.uppsala.foto, sur Flickr


Morning Uppsala Panorama par i.love.uppsala.foto, sur Flickr


Uppsala Evening Panorama 2 par i.love.uppsala.foto, sur Flickr


Uppsala Evening Panorama par i.love.uppsala.foto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala*:


Uppsala par Beto Azamar, sur Flickr


Universitetshuset, Uppsala 2 par oskarhw, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mariefred*:


DSC_0542_2 par JMBeckstrom, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala*:


Blomkruka par annamaria-l, sur Flickr


Domkyrkan par annamaria-l, sur Flickr


Korsning par annamaria-l, sur Flickr


Gata par annamaria-l, sur Flickr


Linnéanum, Uppsala, Sweden par AdamTje, sur Flickr


Uppsala university building par Francisco Anzola, sur Flickr


Linnaeus garden par Francisco Anzola, sur Flickr


The Fyris par Francisco Anzola, sur Flickr


Uppsala par Klas-Herman Lundgren, sur Flickr


Uppsala par Klas-Herman Lundgren, sur Flickr


Uppsala par Klas-Herman Lundgren, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skarholmen marina, Uppsala:

Skarholmen by jan.wallin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala*:

Uppsala Travel Centre by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Pedestrian bridge crossing the Fyris river into Uppsala Old Town by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Uppsala, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Uppsala, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Uppsala old railway station by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Uppsala, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Västgöta nation, Uppsala by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Uppsala, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Eskilstuna*:

Eskilstuna City Hall by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

The Old Town, Eskilstuna, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

The Old Town, Eskilstuna, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

Fors Church, Eskilstuna, Sweden by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More *Uppsala*:

Uppsala - Sweden - 2014 by derFilou, on Flickr

Uppsala - Sweden - 2014 by derFilou, on Flickr

Uppsala - Sweden - 2014 by derFilou, on Flickr

Uppsala - Sweden - 2014 by derFilou, on Flickr

Uppsala - Sweden - 2014 by derFilou, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala University, Uppsala*:

Uppsala University II by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr

Uppsala University I by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fireworks in *Eskilstuna*:

A Fan of Fireworks by henriksundholm.com, on Flickr


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

SWEDISH CITIES ARE AMAZING


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Mälardalen :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Uppsala:

University Park Evening by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Uppsala Cathedral from a less seen view by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Uppsala Domkyrkan by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

New Years Eve 2014, Uppsala by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

150104 Full moon over Uppsala by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Uppsala glory by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Uppsala Evening Panorama by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala cathedral*:

Uppsala´s Domkyrka in the morning by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Vår Domkyrkan i Uppsala by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Fall in Uppsala by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Foggy Uppsala Night, Domkyrkan and Gustavianum by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Foggy towers by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Uppsala on a hazy, winter night by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

PA152240.jpg by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr

Autumn night vista by i.love.uppsala.foto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Norrtälje* - a small town located in the northern part of Stockholm County

Kappelskär, Gräddö and Norrtälje - Blues & Rock Festival by claudes9, on Flickr

Sjötullsgatan i augusti 2014 (Norrtälje) by webbgun, on Flickr

Norrtälje - Sweden - 2014 by derFilou, on Flickr

Norrtälje by lagergrenjan, on Flickr

Norrtälje by lagergrenjan, on Flickr

Norrtälje by lagergrenjan, on Flickr

norrtalje_bro_vinter by webbgun, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala*:

Autumnal Uppsala Night by henriksundholm.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sigtuna*:

Sigtuna Town Hall by FelinFach, on Flickr

Sigtuna - Main Street by FelinFach, on Flickr

IMG_2391 by FelinFach, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Eskilstuna*:

Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr

Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Trosa, Södermanland County:*

Telefonkiosk Trosa by Lennart Berg, on Flickr

DSC05145 by Per Romin, on Flickr

DSC05121 by Per Romin, on Flickr

21rejGota_Trosa by Lars Johansen, on Flickr

Trosa Sweden by moa lindgren, on Flickr

Trosa by Björn Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Norrtälje

Norrtälje (1) by Greger Ravik, on Flickr

Norrtälje by Maria, on Flickr

Norrtälje (3) by Greger Ravik, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more Norrtälje








*Source*








*Source*








*Source*








*Source*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Source*
*








Source









Source









Source








*
*Source*








*Source*


----------

